# What is your sense of humor like? :D



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

I want to see if there are any trends. EDIT: MENTION WHAT YOU TYPE AS IF YOU DON'T ALREADY HAVE IT UP!! Otherwise it's pointless.

Personally, I'm very sharply sarcastic around my friends, and I guess some people would call it harsh. I really don't pull any punches and I guess I kinda expect people to retaliate? But that doesn't often happen. Occasionally when I find someone who matches my sense of humor and can actually jab back, I'm really thrilled, and tbh it makes me soften up and be less sharp-edged  

I really enjoy jokes with double meanings that, as I described them in another thread, are sexy or a bit sinister. Really don't like obvious jokes and blunt puns, or any of those nerdy science jokes. 

However, I can also occasionally be really derpy and wacky, and I reveal that to very few people or just keep it to myself. For example, I really like memes. NOT the old "u mad" and "troll face" ones (yuck) but the newer stuff like of the sort you'd probably find on ironic meme pages on tumblr or Facebook. You've probably seen some around; they make no sense and that's why they're so great. Like I can just randomly start laughing at the word "egg". It's hilarious. What the hell.

Anyway, your turn!


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Night Huntress said:


> Like I can just randomly start laughing at the word "egg". It's hilarious. What the hell.


:shocked: You laugh at me behind my back?! :sad:


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Ahah ! I was wondering about stuff like this. :laughing:

For starters, I generally do have fun by saying offensive, racist, sexist, all kinds of "inappopriate" stuff with complete normal face, like saying the most normal shit ever, among known friends (sometimes aroud strangers too but I [or they] need to be drunk). I also do sexual double meaning jokes but thats kinda my flirting rather than sense of humor. 

Most I like; is playing complete dumb or unawareness of any associations of words and taking their meaning in the simpliest terms. Taking things wayyyy too literally. umm, this is hard to tell but an example; we are playing trivia crack (a game) on phones and I was out of "live"s. I asked someone how to play again and she said that I could send her a request on Facebook but said this like "ask me from facebook". I, then, wrote on her Facebook Messanger like "Hey, can you send me lives, thanks ". 

I dont do sarsasm aimed at individuals. Also, dont like slap jokes or horseplay (?).

Ah, and sometimes when a friend leaves their phone or computer and goes to toilet or sth I open their Facebook/Twitter page, and start writing some weird creepy stuff like "I like to eat my shit" or "My mom has a sexy ass, I'd like to be my dad" :crazy:

I enjoy pop song parodies, too, like those ones about Taylor Swift.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Dad/mom-type jokes, nerdy humour, dorkyness, lameness, play on words, very exaggerated puns, not-so-exaggerated puns, innuendos, self-deprecating humour, intelligent/clever humour.

Can't stand physical comedy, or slapstick. Shows like "King of Queens" Or "Everybody Loves Raymond" make me want to pull my hair out. Black comedy is not something I generally enjoy, either.. It gets a 'meh' from me.

I don't know if it counts as black comedy, but I actually loved it-- Not necessarily because it was funny, though. I mean, it didn't make me laugh out loud or anything. But, I did appreciate it with great amusement anyway. I love how much hard work went into this epic randomness, likely making this reference to his commercial. And it was this:


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

My 3 favorite comedies are Spinal Tap, Cheech and Chong Up in Smoke and Blazing Saddles. I like some stoner humor. Naked Gun like stuff too. Old 80s and 90s movies with John Candy and shit. 







He says to the cop, "I just thought of something funny, your mama." lol







Love Seinfeld. Mr Show. Chappelle.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

absurd, ironic distance, surreal


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> Dad/mom-type jokes, nerdy humour, dorkyness, lameness, play on words, very exaggerated puns, not-so-exaggerated puns, innuendos, self-deprecating humour, intelligent/clever humour.
> 
> Can't stand physical comedy, or slapstick. Shows like "King of Queens" Or "Everybody Loves Raymond" make me want to pull my hair out. Black comedy is not something I generally enjoy, either.. It gets a 'meh' from me.
> 
> I don't know if it counts as black comedy, but I actually loved it-- Not necessarily because it was funny, though. I mean, it didn't make me laugh out loud or anything. But, I did appreciate it with great amusement anyway. I love how much hard work went into this epic randomness, likely making this reference to his commercial. And it was this:


I have always disliked daredevilism in general. It is the lowest common denominator. "Look at me hurt myself and not care about my life." Like Jackass. 

Chevy Chase is one of the few decent physical comedy guys. He's always getting smacked around, falling down, etc.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I have always disliked daredevilism in general. It is the lowest common denominator. "Look at me hurt myself and not care about my life." Like Jackass.
> 
> Chevy Chase is one of the few decent physical comedy guys. He's always getting smacked around, falling down, etc.


Yeah, I've never understood things like Jackass. _Or _"America's Home Videos". Which just makes me cringe in ughness.

As for Chevy Chase, I dunno. :kitteh:


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I like a lot of humor that causes you to look at the joke differently than you might be normally inclined to. 

My girlfriend told me about a Flight of the Conchords episode where one character is telling the others about a guy having his "whole body cut off. All that was left of him was a dick". The other characters correct him by noting that the man's dick was cut off, not his body. I like stuff like this a lot.

I also heard a comedy skit where a wife is trying to wake her husband up when she asks "what ever happened to your get up and go?" He replies "it got up and went". I like clever wordplay and turning jokes and sayings on their heads a lot.

Stuff like this is very funny to me:

https://youtu.be/P6A2ZgKV6n0

This is a good example of he type of humor I really enjoy. It's easy to figure to what the interviewer means, but the answer, while technically correct, isn't really the answer that the question was intended to evoke. The player might be genuinely dumb, I can't say for sure, but the answer is both correct and not at the same time. I like stuff like this.

I also enjoy dry satire quite a bit. This is one of my favorites:

https://youtu.be/9U4Ha9HQvMo


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> Yeah, I've never understood things like Jackass. _Or _"America's Home Videos". Which just makes me cringe in ughness.
> 
> As for Chevy Chase, I dunno. :kitteh:



Here is some physical comedy I like from Naked Gun. Another scene I am thinking of. lol. There's this really tall guy whose face you never see. The running joke is that they tell him he has something in the corner of his mouth, so he wipes his face and you see like almost a full banana hit the ground. How isn't that funny? lol


Here is the Naked Gun scene before OJ killed his wife:






And that tall guy:







And some Canadian trailer park humor:


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Here is some physical comedy I like from Naked Gun. Another scene I am thinking of. lol. There's this really tall guy whose face you never see. The running joke is that they tell him he has something in the corner of his mouth, so he wipes his face and you see like almost a full banana hit the ground. How isn't that funny? lol
> 
> 
> Here is the Naked Gun scene before OJ killed his wife:
> ...


Here's how I see:

1st video: Over-the-top physical comedy, and can sort of objectively appreciate that it _could _be funny, but not appreciating it as being funny enough to laugh at, slightly cringe-worthy.

2nd video: Quirky humour which is slightly amusing. Possibly funnier if there were more context, or perhaps more experience. Not enough to laugh at.

3rd video: I'm actually Canadian... And I see this as observational comedy which is slightly amusing, but not funny enough for me to be further interested in Trailer Park Boys. xD Certainly not to laugh at.

Here's something that I'd laugh at:


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Night Huntress said:


> Really don't like obvious jokes and blunt puns, or any of those nerdy science jokes.


Lol, I admit I enjoy obvious jokes and really blunt puns. More subtle puns are cool also. But when someone blatantly makes a pun, then plays it up with tone and facial expression etc, the fact that the person made a pun becomes funnier than the pun itself. I think that's funny. Lol. :tongue:

Guilty of science jokes also :crazy:

I make a lot of self-deprecating jokes. I very rarely joke at someone else's expense. My jokes will either be at no one's expense, or at my own expense (I don't mind ).



> Like I can just randomly start laughing at the word "egg". It's hilarious. What the hell.


I do this too! Now I find "egg" funny. For me it's not the meaning of the word, it's the word itself. Something weird about it. I've done this with "cat", "milk", and "liposuction" (don't ask lol). I go through phases where a particular word is funny to me and I keep thinking of the word and laughing. Then a new word, etc. I almost always have a word.

Good thread btw 

ETA: Probably ILE. I can state that with a high degree of confidence, yet I'm still not 100% sure, if I ever could be, and I keep questioning it. Yeah. :crazy:


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

If the fact that I'm a deadbeat dad didn't cause you to lose any faith in me I guarantee you my level of comedic taste will.


----------



## Allyrah (Nov 23, 2015)

I have a very surreal/ridiculous sense of humor. Think "The Mighty Boosh" or those super weird and random videos of Tumblr with Shrek or Waka Flaka as Thomas the Train. I also like sarcastic humor, dark humor (sometimes, but it can be taken too far), witty humor. I don't really like puns, and I don't always enjoy slapstick either.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm that annoying friend that has to make an inappropriate joke every 5 minutes and make everyone uncomfortable afterwards.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Characters and moments like this:






I used to turn away from silliness, but the older I got the more I found myself laughing at even the stupidest things.

Edit: I find myself relating most to the delta quadra, for what it's worth.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

LII here and I love dank memes and weird and random humor. I also love political satire, so videos like these are basically what most of my jokes are like:


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Sarcastic comedy makes me think and I smile sometimes, but what trully makes me laugh are silly edited videos:


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

Depends entirely on who I am with.

It can be light hearted and child-friendly. 

It can be mean, hurtful and sarcastic.

Also self-deprecating and absurd.

But before all, it's subtle and includes lots of references.


----------



## infjhere (Mar 8, 2016)

It depends. But, I would not want to joke at the expense of someone else or have someone joke on me at my expense.

Dry.
Sarcastic
Humorous.


----------



## soseductive (Jan 5, 2016)

Fried Eggz said:


> :shocked: You laugh at me behind my back?! :sad:


lol, you should have post this


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Word play, subverting word meaning and context in dialogue (maybe also word play?), dry humor, sarcasm.

Regarding film, definitely parodies and satire. Pretty much the whole American romcom genre is dead to me.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

sick, warped, perverse, carlin's s.o.h. is 90% identical with mine


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Dry, sarcastic humor with a serious face is the most natural way of expressing / using humor for me.
My favorite result is not laughter, but confused people, who don't know if I'm being serious or not.

It's not about my sense of humor, but I can be unintentionally funny when I go on a serious whining spree. 
It's very personal for me, about subjects that truly bother me about life, but it appears amusing for others.

Comedies that work for me: 

-Tim and Eric
-Derek
-Psychoville
-The League of Gentlemen

Comedies that don't work for me:

-The Big Bang Theory
-Two and a Half Men
-How I met your mother
-Married with children


----------



## JaguarPap (Mar 26, 2016)

Subtle, sarcastic, dry, and usually is used as a vehicle to communicate a deeper meaning/message.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

I love doing impressions and caricatures of people, including myself. 

For TV I just love political satires and parodies, _South Park_ is by far my favorite. Gallows humor is also amusing as hell to me. I love making people laugh but slightly disturbed at the same time.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Fried Eggz said:


> :shocked: You laugh at me behind my back?! :sad:


Aww... no, just uncooked eggs :happy:


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

I like dark, dry, and sarcastic humour (especially politically incorrect stuff). 

Anything that highlights the stupidity and ignorance of humans is also a win.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Literally just any mention of drugs and/or murder.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

This is basically my humor. xD


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Quirky.
Partly because of my love for anything *subtle* that requires background knowledge. Once I was watching my brother play English Grand Theft Auto and on the side of a tank semi it said "Piß Wasser"...I burst into laughter and my brother just looked at me like I lost my mind until I translated. It's German for "Piss Water." So this Semi truck is just driving by carrying piss water and no one even noticed. Lol

Another example is this








The meme itself is kind of stupid to me but the pic on it is hilarious.

First of all, it's trigonometry graffiti'd in the ghetto.
Secondly, they're like YEAH, PUNK
because that's what gang bangers normally do in graffiti like
WEST SIDE, EAST SIDE, SUBJECTIVE ELITISM BLA BLA
The person who graffiti'd this is basically calling everyone else a bunch of idiots.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

I love all sorts of humor honestly. I like witty one-liners. I myself however use a lot of sarcasm.


Anyone seen Deadpool? Yeah, that movie had me cackling more than a few times. 


I guess kind of "obvious" humor? I don't know my Socionics type though. All I know is that if I got to choose a Quadra to be in, it'd be Beta.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I like Irony and references


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

I am not usually the one who jokes but the one who is receptive to jokes whatsoever, I can create silly scenarios based off anything said, I am often the one amused and not the amusement aura yet most of the times it is only within my own mind and I do not share them around unless I feel some kind of closure to the person I am engaged in a discussion with because humor for the sake of it seems like a waste of time in most cases. I come off as very serious most of the times and awkward because I can randomly laugh at whatever goes through my mind without any notice to others.


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

My sense of humor is more on the dark and quirky side. I love when humor creates an intricate web of allusions, aided with sarcasm, and witty puns. Word play is always fun, so is deadpan humor, situational humor where unexpected things are pointed out or simple things turn out to be extremely humorous in an unexpected way. Self-deprecating humor can be really funny, and I enjoy stand-up routines that use personal stories and observations, when something unusual is pointed out that shouldn't be funny but in that situation really is.

Humor kind of falls flat when I do it because I'm not that quick to point things out, but I really enjoy when others do it. Actually, I'm much better at laughing at others' jokes than making any of my own. They're always funnier in my head than out of it, so a lot of it just gets lost in the delivery.

I'm not really a fan of juvenile humor, slapstick or very physical humor where people get hurt of are embarrassed. I get a really strong physical unpleasant sensation when people are about to get embarrassed, so I'd rather avoid it. It's not funny when individuals are singled out and ruthlessly mocked, but I actually like parodies of famous people that are well done or when celebrities are in on it.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

The Playa Haters' Ball- - Video Clip | Comedy Central







"I hate a ***** until he's totally dead broke like me, gnome sayin?" lol


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh and also...

I love me some dank memes. I post them all the time.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

This video had me in tears laughing.

LANGUAGE WARNING IF IT'S NOT OBVIOUS ENOUGH


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## toxicoctopus202 (Apr 10, 2016)

I have what I would consider incredibly sarcastic, insensitive, often dick-ish conversational humor. I also enjoy really deep, or obscure referential humor with sophisticated or complex themes, but a super immature or silly basis. Also I realize how dumb this sounds, but still....


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

What's an Alpha NT good for?

Inventing stupid terms like "Alpha NT".


What are Alphas best known for?

Alphathy. (Apathy.)


What's the difference between a Beta ST and a rabid animal?

The animal, you put down. The Beta ST, you put away.


What do you call Beta duality?

Bestiality.


Where do Beta STs go for their annual checkup?

The vet.


What do Beta NFs do instead of premarital counseling?

Self-defense classes.


What's the best way to kill a Beta ST?

Gift them a motorcycle. Don't gift them a helmet.


What's the best way to kill a Beta NF?

Gift them a helmet. Don't gift them a motorcycle.


What's the best way to kill an IxE?

Don't gift them a bicycle.


What's Ti good for?

Defining itself.


Why can't I be an LII?

I shower more than once a week.


What's the most attractive type?

SxE.


Which type can reproduce with itself?

IxI.


What's the most honest type?

LIE.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Shit, it has that glitch where you can't see the last page. Fuck.


Hey, that pie is really good. Who made it?

An Alpha SF.


Hey, that pie is awful! Who made it?

A Delta NF.


Hey, that post is really typist! Who wrote it?

@counterintuitive


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

The Exception said:


> Could this video be LSI? Spots a whole bunch of logical inconsistencies and points them out in a rather aggressive and forceful manner.
> 
> Oh, and don't watch this if you don't like to hear the 'F-word.'


Could be Ti, for the same reasons you suggested. I agree with @The Perfect Storm that he is too animated. He does exaggerate his expression (imo) to convey his point. 

There is a fallacy in this video. I don't get why it is logical to replace X with KS because that would make the word plural  "boks" lol. Was he serious there? Going by that logic that would then be Bokses. It makes no sense! So yeah we do need the letter X


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Because I'm listening to this and it amuses me:


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

The Exception said:


> Could this video be LSI? Spots a whole bunch of logical inconsistencies and points them out in a rather aggressive and forceful manner.
> 
> Oh, and don't watch this if you don't like to hear the 'F-word.'


:laughing:

This is hilarious but can't help it. The guy needs to grab a couple textbooks on history of language and educate himself, maybe then things will start to make more sense to him. Also it would be good if he understood the difference between letters and phonemes and how they are not supposed to be the same thing. At the end of the day he just gets angry at spelling complications.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anyone not find this video funny? Classic.


----------



## Auburn (Dec 21, 2008)

counterintuitive said:


> What's Ti good for?
> 
> Defining itself.


Lol

Sadly, that's kindof accurate... 
(*my type is TiNe)


----------



## Why so serious (Apr 29, 2016)

Vinniebob said:


> sick, warped, perverse, carlin's s.o.h. is 90% identical with mine


Yeah i'm with you 100%.

That's that ENTP humor right there.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I guess this has to be viewed at Youtube.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

^ Spock in general, especially his dynamic with McCoy.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Auburn said:


> Lol
> 
> Sadly, that's kindof accurate...
> (*my type is TiNe)


Aw, don't you appreciate a little ribbing from your ESE dual? 

(I might be your mirror but even so)

But in all seriousness-- I welcome the hairsplitting Ti definitions any day


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

lets mosey said:


> ^ Spock in general, especially his dynamic with McCoy.


True.. :laughing:


----------

